

Better Hello, World - Trabb Pardo–Knuth algorithm - dgudkov
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trabb_Pardo-Knuth_algorithm

======
lazyjones
I would like to see a Go language implementation by someone versed in it ...

